# Tiger suggestion



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a dark, almost royal blue Madeira and a lemon yellow as my base layers. What do you guys think would look good as the top color? I wish there was a way a could kind of play with this and find out. Im thinking of going with an aqua green type color. Not sure though. What do you guys think would blend well with the yellow and blue?


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Not sure what color but whatever color the top thread is, is what color will be the most dominant. Hell go with the same color yellow. That should really make it pop.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Lime green or bright green would look good


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll see what I have. Ive got 2 shades of green I think and about 4 shades of blue, a red, a yellow and a black.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*What size thread?*

WHat size thread is your overwrap? Try the black if its A but use three threads. BLack and two throw away colors. You'll get a good idea of what it will look like before you put on finish, if you dont like it, pull it off. If you've a red mettalic, it may do good too.

Heres a blue and yellow with black on top.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Some of my thread did move but it was a long wrap and I was trying something new. I was building it to vertical jig fish and I needed it doen so I didnt spand to much time fixing it later, but you get the picture.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Ryan...its Madeira or however the hell its spelled. I think I have a gudebrod black as well.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

yellow


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

yellow on top of yellow and blue?


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

use if you havent already started a dark green color or metallic blue it should really come out.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive got both, I think. Actually I think the metallix blue is size D. Will probably do it tonight or tomorrow night. I put a second coat of TM Lite on it lastnight and applied it pretty liberal, as it's going to be too cold for me to do any finish work the next several days. Never really noticed how much that stuff magnifies the thread.


----------

